# House snowboards any good?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

if you go on the-house.com its a snowboard website and they have there own brand of boards and bindings has anyone owned one, if so how are they?


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

idk about their boards but its a good website ordered a helmet off of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

does anyone know anything?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I am wondering my self because I am interested in the package and it's real cheap. Since I probably won't get a lot of riding time and a noob I figure the board would be fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

I wouldnt try it, get an old burton, rome, or k2 (id rather trust morrow tbh) rather than order a no name board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

im 90% sure..Evol use to make there boards years ago.. i have kno idea who is making them now...

i think there is a site called like boardsforless.com :: they have cheap name brand decks... try them if your looking for a deal... site is kinda crappy.. but the prices are good...


----------

